# fuel oil feed pump with pressure regulator



## كاكل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني احتاج الى معلومات عن كيفية عمل مضخة الوقود ومنظم الظغط في السيارات الحديثة لشركة هيونداي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

​ * :-**Electric Fuel Pump**(2-1-3) مضخة الوقود الكهربائية *
تركب مضخة الوقود الكهربائية داخل الخزان و وظيفة مضخة الوقود هى سحب البنزين من الخزان ، وضغطه فى اتجاه صمامات الحقن من خلال انابيب التوزيع وفروعها.
توجد مضخة الوقود فى مبين واحد مع المحرك الكهربائى وتدار كهربائيا.يبدا دوران المضخة بتشغيل مفتاح بدء الاشعال ويتوقف تشغيل المضخة تلقائيا بعد حوالى 5 ثوانى اذا لم يبدا المحرك دورانه من خلال توصيلة امان التى تسمى بتوصيلة الأمان الكامل ، حيث تمنع امتلاء الاسطوانة بالبنزين عند حدوث خلل في صمام الحقن الخاص بها ، كما تعمل على تشغيل المضخة بصفة دائمة إثناء دوران المحرك بواسطة جهاز تحكم الكتروني .
تضخ المضخة كمية الوقود (البنزين) اكبر من المعدل الأقصى الذي يحتاجه المحرك وتتميز مضخة الوقود بانخفاض ضوضاء التشغيل،لتقليل نبض تفريغ الوقود وهى تتمتع بميزات رائعة لمنع تسرب الوقود واحتباس البخار يوجد فيها صمام تصريف مدمج تحسبا لانسداد خط الإمداد فسوف ينفتح الصمام في حالة تجاوز ضغط الوقود للقيمة المحددة وذلك لإعادة وقود الضغط العالي لجهة دخل المضخة.
ويوجد فيها أيضاً صمام لا رجعى ويقوم بغلق المخرج عند توقف المضخة وهذا يحافظ على مستوى الضغط فى خط الوقود لمنع احتباس البخار.
*التحكم فى مضخة الوقود :*
يتم تشغيل مضخة الوقود بواسطة إشارة وحدة التحكم. ويتم إرسال هذه الاشارة بعد استقبال اشارة موضع عمود الكرنك بواسطة وحدة التحكم في المحرك.لتسهيل الاختبار والسماح بتشغيل المضخة بشكل مستقل عن وحدة التحكم في المحرك،يتم استخدام موصل اختبار مضخة الوقود،حيث يمكن إمداد التيار مباشرة لمضخة الوقود.وهناك بعض الطرز مجهزة بنظام قطع إمداد الوقود تلقائيا وهو جهاز أمان لمنع نشوب الحرائق عند اصطدام المركبة ،حيث يقوم بقطع الطاقة عن مضخة الوقود إذا اكتشف الحساس حدوث تصادم.



[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]​


----------



## كاكل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك كتير 
ولكن سؤالي كيف يمكن السيطرة على الراجع من النوزلات وهل منظم الضغط يقع في الخزان ام بقرب المحرك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

معظم محركات هيونداى الحديثة وان لم يكن جميعها لا يوجد بها خط وقود راجع للخزان





*(2-1-5) أنبوب تسليم الوقود * *Fuel Delivery** :*
هو الأنبوب الذي يحمل الحواقن وينقل الوقود من المضخة الى الحواقن. الطرز الأحدث لأنظمة الحقن عبارة عن انظمة وقود لارجعية بدون خط رجوع لخزان الوقود. والغرض من ذلك ليس تقليل بخار الوقود المنبعث من خط الرجوع فحسب وانما ايضا تجنب التبخر الاعلى حيث ان الوقود العائد من المنظم يعمل على زيادة درجة حرارة الوقود فى الخزان وبالتالى ايضا كمية البخار.وقد تم تطوير النظام تبعا لتنظيمات بخار الوقود المحسنة. والان يتم تثبيت منظم الوقود على وحدة مضخة الوقود وضبطه على قيمة ثابتة لذلك يختلف الان ضغط الحقن الفعال عن ضغط مجمع السحب.​


----------



## كاكل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي على الرد 
لكنني بحاجة الى شيء علمي وفني يوضح هذة العملية كيف يمكن السيطرة على الوقود المجهز للمحرك
واذا امكن مع الخريطة والرسم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

كاكل قال:


> اشكرك اخي على الرد
> لكنني بحاجة الى شيء علمي وفني يوضح هذة العملية كيف يمكن السيطرة على الوقود المجهز للمحرك
> واذا امكن مع الخريطة والرسم



سيطرة من اى ناحية يا اخى
ارجو توضيح السؤال​


----------



## كاكل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي انا احتاج الى:

مخطط ميكانيكي يوضح منظومة تجهيز الوقود كاملة في السيارة 

وكذلك المخطط الهربائي اذا امكن

وشكرا لتعاونك معي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

لقد وجدت مخطط لكن لموديل قديم يحتوى على منظم ضغط و موزع شرر كما ترى البيانات فى اعلى الصورة
ارجو ان يفيدك





وهذا توضيح لاجزاء المنظومة :-

1- fuel tank
2- fuel pump
3- fuel filter
4- fuel pressure regulator
5- injector
6- ECM
7- volume air flow sensor
8- distributor
9- engine coolant temperature sensor
10- throttle position sensor
11- oxygen sensor
12- isc motor
13- idle speed adjustment screw
14- thermac valve
15- evaporative emission canister purge valve
16- egr valve
17- fuel pressure solenoid valve
18- pcv valve
19- ac control module​


----------



## كاكل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي انا مشكور جدا ولكن هل ينطبق على سيارة هيونداي سوناتا 2009
نوع 2.4l


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا لا ينطبق يا اخى
فبالتاكيد هنالك اختلافات واضحة بين المحركان فمحرك 2009 لايوجد به موزع شرر ولاخط وقود راجع للخزان
وبالتاكيد به حساسات غير موجودة بالنظام القديم كحساس الدق فهو كما ترى غير موجود اعلاه وايضا سيارة 2009 سيكون بها نظام cvvt
وغيرها من الاختلافات ستجدها


----------

